# Control digital dedicado a celdas HHO



## yoelmicro (Nov 29, 2011)

Realmente me asalta la duda,no sé si el tema es propuesto para el apartado de Micro controladores y sistemas embebidos o para Autotrónica.Realmente pienso que lo que define el proyecto es su aplicación y no las piezas utilizadas en el diseño.Si estoy errado les pido a los señores moderadores me expliquen.

  Bueno,les propongo esta vez realizar un control sofisticado de celdas HHO,después de documentarme en el internet y haber realizado innumerables pruebas practicas con una celda húmeda puedo decir que posee una componente compleja al circuito de carga,no brindando su mejor eficiencia a componentes invariables en el tiempo;Esta característica nos obliga a buscar su frecuencia de resonancia logrando un comportamiento netamente resistivo en la misma.Es notorio que dicha frecuencia es afectada en si por su fabricación y tipo de catalizador.Les comento que ya he realizado dos versiones de hardware;El segundo es la copia del primero pero rediseñe completamente el PCB por cuestiones de estética y adaptación;También una pequeña modificación de hardware,solo la posición de una resistencia por motivos de protección.De momento solo publicare el hardware pues el software está en fase de desarrollo.Actualmente esta funcional y ha mejorado la eficiencia en un factor de 2.22%. 

Las características que he implementado son las siguientes:

  Búsqueda automática de frecuencia de resonancia.
  Sensor de temperatura.
  Muestreo de nivel del líquido.
  Adapta los niveles de sensores LAMBDA a la ECU.
  Monitorea las RPM del motor para la producción bajo demanda.
  Visualiza la producción de HHO.
  Protección por sobre carga.
  Protecciones varias.
  Configurable para todo tipo de coche.
  Configurable hasta motores de 8 cilindros.
  Información audio visual de eventos o errores.

  Debajo dejo las dos versiones de hardware para su estudio e implementación de software,también la forma de conexión.Cualquier idea,pregunta o sugerencia postearla en el foro.Si les interesa el arte grafico de la segunda versión del cual diseñe dos versiones con gusto se las incluyo pues de la primera versión nunca la realice.Desde ya gracias a todos.


----------



## gonzalis (Sep 19, 2013)

Hola yoelmicro, cómo estás? 
Quería consultarte como vas con este tema, ya que yo estoy en lo mismo. 
Dentro del circuito incorporaste a su vez un PWM? Y por qué utilizas una celda húmeda y no una seca? 
Otra cosa, has podido desarrollar el software? 
Te pido disculpas por las molestias de volver a comentar en este post que ya es bastante viejo, pero no me deja enviar mensajes privados.
Saludos cordiales.
Gonzalo Liscio


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2013)

gonzalis dijo:


> Hola yoelmicro, cómo estás?
> Quería consultarte como vas con este tema, ya que yo estoy en lo mismo.
> Dentro del circuito incorporaste a su vez un PWM? Y por qué utilizas una celda húmeda y no una seca?
> Otra cosa, has podido desarrollar el software?
> ...



*Cuidado con este tema:*

*Reglas del Foro 2.3* Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado, correo electrónico o número de teléfono, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados, correo electrónico o teléfono a otros usuarios de Foros de Electrónica.

¿ No sería mejor que el tema se discuta en forma pública para beneficio de toda la comunidad ?


----------



## chinouv (Sep 19, 2013)

hola esta interesante el tema de Búsqueda automática de frecuencia de resonancia

yo realice una pequeña celda seca, la realice con acero inox 304l
el mas recomendado para esta aplicacion es el inox 316l


----------



## destroza (Nov 27, 2013)

hola amigos, soy nuevo en el foro y *q*uisiera aportar mi granito de arena. Yo llevo trabajando en mi celda mas de 3 años, con infinidad de configuraciones y formas. La *q*ue mejor res*u*ltado me da es una celda seca de 8 electrodos en paralelo sin placas de por medio, por mucho que digan que es para bajar la tension, lo unico que hacen es una resistencia. al ponerlas en paralelo se produce automaticamente una division de tension no pasan de 2 voltios entre electrodos. A*h*ora estoy con un diseño de 3 ne555 en paralelo trabaj*an*do sobre 6 mosfet buz11a. los hago pasar por el extremo de una bobina, en el otro extremo un condensador del orden de nanoF. y una toma en mita*d* de la bobina en donde va a la celda seca, y de ahi a tierra. La produccion es del doble con solo en corriente continua. El problema es ajustar la tension de salida de los 3 ne 555 a la base de los transistores porque al cambiar la frecuencia me varia la tension, y ya he quemado algunos. Si me podeis indicar como regular la tension para que no pase de un valor maximo de 4 voltios. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2013)

destroza dijo:


> hola amigos, . . . .



¿ Que opinas de publicar tu esquema ?



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*03)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡ No somos adivinos !* 

*12)* Cuando consultes sobre algún esquema sobre el que estás trabajando *! Publícalo ¡* *NO* presupongas que somos adivinos y conocemos de que cosa estas hablando.

*15)* Cuando abras un tema (Post) ponéle un poco de *"CONTENIDO"*, agrega alguna descripción, comentario, reflexión, *NO* tires un esquema o una pregunta sin ningún agregado.


----------



## destroza (Nov 27, 2013)

hola moderador,como subo las imagenes desde mi pc?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2013)

Lee este tema 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-demas-69423/


----------



## destroza (Nov 27, 2013)

Aqui os subo mi trabajo, faltan otros 3 mosfet porque la placa la estoy reparando. Como vereis hay dos micro interruptores de cuatro cortes cada uno.Uno de ellos controla las conexiones desde las patillas "3" de los ne555 a los transitores para poder ajustar de forma independiente la frecuencia, o combinar las frecuencias a gusto del consumidor Se puede hacer que funcionen todos a la vez. El otro micro interruptor controla la patilla 4 del ne555 para apagarlo completamente. a la salida de los 555 puse un divisor de tension fijo, y otro variable con un potenciometro, pero cuando trabajan todos los 555 a maxima tension, me paso de los 4 voltios requeridos como maximo en la base de los buz11a. ademas de tener mucha oscilacion de voltaje en este punto. ¿ me podeis hechar un cable para estabilizar este voltaje?
os sigo contando....
Despues de este pitostio, lo saco a una doble bobina con tres salidas, un extremo lo conecto al positivo, otro extremo a un condensador, y el del medio( donde se juntan los dos bobinas con dos cables) al electrolizador, y de éste, al transistor.Espero aportar algo de luz. ahh!! se me olvidaba, la concentracion de hidroxido de potasio en agua es del 15-20%, esto hace que la resistencia sea de menos de 1 ohmio. y lo que hablan por ahi de que el acero mejor es el 316l, mentira cochina, el 316 tiene un alto grado de recubrimiento de molibdeno, que en verdad es muy antioxidante, pero mejor que ese en el 304 por su alto contenido en niquel, lo que provoca por su estructura quimica una pila ya de por si, lo que facilita la ruptura de los enlaces covalentes del h2o. y de por si, un ahorro en consumo, Hay que mezclar la electronica, la quimica y la geometria. y el mejor, seria un acero quirurjico, creo que esta en la serie 400, pero sus precios son prohibitivos.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 16, 2014)

Gracias por el hardware, veo que no es muy distinto al mio, pero note algunos agregados que si no mal interpreto, son buena idea...¿me corrieges?

1_Las ENT y SAL de la sonda, seria el EFIE para la ecu, pero;como resuelves el tema del MAP? 
2_El sensor de temperatura estimo que debe de ser para ver si esta en fase fria o caliente y por ende regular la entrega de HHO; Sumado a que en invierno, el aire tiene distinta masa que enverano...muy buena idea  
3_La Búsqueda automática de frecuencia de resonancia, estimo que lo haces sensando la corriente de drenaje en la celda con el amp op...

Ahora mi consulta... como estas detectando nivel de liquidos? no figura la conexion en el diagrama... se que no vas a compartir el archivo de fuente, pero si me das algunas pistas, lo hago de cero con tu hardware y lo dejo abierto para el resto de la comunidad... saludos


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 18, 2014)

revivimos el tema o abrimos uno nuevo?
Fogonazo? que decis?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2014)

Segui aqui , lo que no se permite es revivir temas preguntando pavadas , pero si se permite revivirlos con aportes.

Saludos !


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 21, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Segui aqui , lo que no se permite es revivir temas preguntando pavadas , pero si se permite revivirlos con aportes.
> 
> Saludos !


 Excelente... si el autor del tema no me mal interpreta y se enoja, voy arrancar a trabajar con su hardware y o parte de el... aun no lo tengo pensado bien... Ya mas o menos arme algo, pero tengo que pensar como voy armar la etapa de sensado de corriente y autosintonia de resonancia en la celda (hay para jugar un buen rato ya que es amplia la respuesta del metal desde 1000hz hasta15000hz).
el resto practicamente es facil ya que es similar a una beta de mi controlador y solo tendria que parchar fuses y configuraciones.
Aclaro...Yo voy a orientar el hardware, para implementar en una celda del tipo que trabajo Stan Meyer.. EL hardware de meyer es un ladrillo de 45, pero en el siguiente video, van a ver el producto final...






noten que a los 35 segundos del video, pareciera que encendieron el condensador de flujo del delorean  





​Pero en realidad es el VIC lo que estamos escuchando  




​
La idea es achicar el ladrillo aprovechando mis bases y el hardware de Yoel; Lo que faltaria añadir, no solo es la autosintonia de resonancia, si no que tambien la etapa emuladora de sensores (EFIE), ya que los vehiculos a inyeccion, presentan algunas fallas si le mandamos en crudo el gas hidroxi a la admision.
Este es un video de la celda funcionando:






Abro la puerta para los que se quieran sumar, solo aclaro que si no hay mucha gente que se prenda, solo publicare un HEX a modo demo... Si somos mas de 4 realmente laburando, ahi si compartimos codigo de fuente... Ya me paso de gente que "lucra" en revistas y demases con los conocimientos de uno o mas de uno 
P
Saludos


----------



## yoelmicro (Jul 21, 2014)

torres.electronico, no hay problema en que utilices el hardware.
  No recuerdo donde guarde el fuente o el hex, lo buscare.
  Ese prototipo no funciona como el de Estan Meyer, este es electrolisis.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 21, 2014)

Hola Yoel, es minuscula la reforma que tengo que hacerle para ir al mismo sistema de stan. Solo le agrego una placa de potencia...
Vos estabas trabajando este modulo con celdas secas de chapas?


----------



## yoelmicro (Jul 22, 2014)

OK, pues si, celda seca, serie, pero paralela entre ellas.
  Un arreglo!


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 22, 2014)

gracias por el dato amigo...en breve retorno...estoy peleando con la programacion :S


----------



## everardors (Jul 22, 2014)

Buenas, pues solo soy aficionado a la electronica, espero no estorbar mas de lo que pueda ayudar, pero este tema me interesa mucho y se me hace genial el proyecto si nesecitan algo aqui ando jeje


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 23, 2014)

everardors dijo:


> Buenas, pues solo soy aficionado a la electronica, espero no estorbar mas de lo que pueda ayudar, pero este tema me interesa mucho y se me hace genial el proyecto si nesecitan algo aqui ando jeje



Bienvenido amigazo... Bueno, estoy en medio del dilema de la programacion, pero ni bien la termine, la subo a la placa y arrancamos con las pruebas... Lo ideal seria armar un tema de cero no? Mas que nada por el tema que se van a ir sumando varias ideas y cuestiones... Que decis vos?
yo tengo dos tipos de celdas armadas... La tipica con chapas y separadores y la de los tubos...asi que teneos para jugar un buen rato


----------



## everardors (Jul 23, 2014)

Yo no tengo ninguna celda, pero tengo ya mi pedazo de lamina de acero inox y la mayoria de lo nesesario, si nesecitas que la arme de algun modo en especifico para pruebad me avisas


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 23, 2014)

Hola, seria bueno que vallas armando la celda asi no te quedas con las ganas de ir haciendo pruebas...
Hagamos una cosa... vamos a crear un tema nuevo y dejamo un link acá para que los que esten interesados, sigan el tema por allá... Estas son las dos celdas y esas chapas circulares, son un prototipo que tengo que armar


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 24, 2014)

Bien, para no descompagina el tema, y como se que esto abre puertas a otros temas relacionados, lo voy a ir tratando aqui:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/biodiesel-hho-energias-alternativas/
Saludos


----------



## everardors (Jul 24, 2014)

cortando.....jejeje para el fin tengo minimo las laminas listas


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 1, 2015)

everardors dijo:


> cortando.....jejeje para el fin tengo minimo las laminas listas



Como te fue con tu celda al final amigo?!

yo recien termino de subir el ultimo video de mi H2Board... digo el ultimo por que ahora voy arrancar con una version mejorada... Esta imagen de acá , quedo resumida en esto:






*Nota:* _como tenia fiaca de sacar la batria del auto y llevarla dentro (mas alla que mi espalda no me lo permite, hice el video con un simple trafo de 12Vcc - 5Amp).

_Para el que quiera realizar e proyecto, lo ideal es armar un DC-DC que pueda trabajar con unos cuantos amp... seguido, la alimentacion negatia de nuestra celda, le incorporamos un PWM "digital", que pueda trabajar con frecuencias de 0 -2500Hz o mas (lo ideal) y que se pueda controlar el duty.


----------



## nazaret (Sep 1, 2015)

que bueno esta el proyecto , lo probaron en algún coche ? , con mi cuñado hicimos unas pequeñas celdas dentro de un balde , se lo instalamos en una moto y funciono unas 30 cuadras y nos quedamos sin baterías , estamos con el proceso de hacerlo híbrido , porque el sonido cambia al usar HH0 ....

saludos chicos


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 1, 2015)

En mi xanal de you tube esta el video de mi golf 2000cc y del cuatri choñino 200cc


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 1, 2015)

hola 





torres.electronico dijo:


> Como te fue con tu celda al final amigo?!
> 
> yo recien termino de subir el ultimo video de mi H2Board... digo el ultimo por que ahora voy arrancar con una version mejorada... Esta imagen de acá , quedo resumida en esto:
> 
> ...


 jjjjjjjuuuuuuaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzz ., alli va la cosa.             yo estoy armando la "DESING By torres .inc" X 8 T jejejejejeejejejejejejeje


----------



## everardors (Sep 1, 2015)

buenas señor torres, pues si la termine ya tengo mi celda seca jejeje, pero la verdad como soy aficionado a la electronica aun me quedo trabado en el control, sobre todo por que algunas cosas no las entiendo muy bien, recuedo que en alguna parte vi que tenia que hacer un transformador, y pues aun mas me quede XD 

pero asi como esta si la pongo directa a la bateria del carro funciona, no se si bien o mal pero si  prende un sopletito que hice XD


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 1, 2015)

everardors dijo:


> buenas señor torres, pues si la termine ya tengo mi celda seca jejeje, pero la verdad como soy aficionado a la electronica aun me quedo trabado en el control, sobre todo por que algunas cosas no las entiendo muy bien, recuedo que en alguna parte vi que tenia que hacer un transformador, y pues aun mas me quede XD
> 
> pero asi como esta si la pongo directa a la bateria del carro funciona, no se si bien o mal pero si  prende un sopletito que hice XD



 o sea que no la terminaste el 100% yo te hacia experimentando ya con coheteria o aviones 
Solo tres cosas te voy a decir de muy buena onda



voliendo al tema, y sin ser muy directos en lo que es el desarrollo de cada uno, comentame si sabes programar algun microcontrolador... Hay varios temas en el foro de como hacer un oscilador con pic en el foro


----------



## everardors (Sep 1, 2015)

Jejeje si te entiendo, lo que pasa que me cargue mucho de trabajo y la verdad me dio un poco de flojera jejeje pero ya voy a retomarlo XD

pues creo que se programacion de pic nivel 1 en ccs


----------



## everardors (Oct 22, 2015)

Buenas señor torres, por intentare terminar esa celda, pero no entiendo mucho eso dl pwm en pic, seria tan amable de mostrarme uno muy sencillo con ccs, ya use el buscador encontre varios pero no capisco jejeje y si estan amable una leve explicacion de como lo conecto a la celda, gracias


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 3, 2015)

everardors dijo:


> Buenas señor torres, por intentare terminar esa celda, pero no entiendo mucho eso dl pwm en pic, seria tan amable de mostrarme uno muy sencillo con ccs, ya use el buscador encontre varios pero no capisco jejeje y si estan amable una leve explicacion de como lo conecto a la celda, gracias



Hay varios temas referidos... 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...search.php?searchid=1183806&ss=3319j1920385j9

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/distribuir-senal-pwm-ccp2-pic16f887-ccs-compiller-132460/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/pwm-pic16f877a-45977/


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 3, 2015)

Hola yo armeuna celda humeda
Estaba por ver que hacia el sensor de oxigeno con el osciloscopio cuando
La celda me estallo en la cara. Quiero volver a intentarlo.
Lo intente en un atos 1.0


----------



## everardors (Nov 3, 2015)

jejeje TRILO-BYTE comparto tu experiencia, tambien me exploto, pero la mia estaba intentando un soplete, quiero volver a intentar pero nesecito mejorar el burbujeador, por eso ya no pregunte del pwm


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 3, 2015)

Mira lo del pwm es facil
Yo no le tengo miedo a la programacion ni a la electronica.

Lo que se me dificulta es que no hay mucha informacion. Todo son supociciones, rumores
Etc.

Yo he visto coches a gas LP. El gas destruye las cabezas de motor y pica valvulas y camisas.
Eso es un hecho.

Yo no se si el hidrogeno hace algo similar y sobre todo si se cansa rapido la bateria .
Hay cosas que no me cuadran aun.


----------



## everardors (Nov 4, 2015)

Pues no soy muy bueno con los pics, no paso de encender leds y relevadores, ahora mismo tengo 3 dias con el bootloader para un 2550 y no puedo, pero ya quiero darme tiempo para intentar un pwm

Gracias señor torres por los enlaces, los checare para ver que se me pega


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 4, 2015)

mira no quiero reescribir esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=1062683#post1062683

esta fue mi celda de hidrogeno
Ver el archivo adjunto 125618

estallo literalmente en mis bigotes.

sono como 6 balazos lo deje y no lo volvi a continuar.

respecto al PWM hay 2 maneras de hacerlo con un micro

1.-modulo CCP 
2.- a software. 

yo raravez uso el CCP generalmente todo lo hago a software pero eso no me inquieta, lo que me inquieta es 

¿por que usan una vercion de AM?

segun el fulano meyer usaba modulacion AM para no se que, pero la portadora no parece una señal senoidal si no mas bien como diente de sierra, y la modulante es senoidal

¿por que, a que frecuencia, bajo que razones?

todo me suena a misterio


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 4, 2015)

trylo... eso es una celda seca 
Pusiste burbujeador? como fue que te estallo, que estabas haciendo? presion? llama? que te la detono?

everardors, arrancar con CCS o ASM, no era lo que te recomendaba para hacer tus inicios en la electronica microcontrolada... Yo te diria que arranques con picbasic pro, y despues que le agarras la mano, ver la posibilidad de encarar orto lenguaje... justamente con los dos primeros, estoy seguro que vas a tardar el cuatruple de tiempo en aprenderlos, que con un simple basic


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 4, 2015)

yo se C creo que un nivel medio alto. no soy un gran programador.

si olvide decir celda humeda y una seca la humeda la recicle.

lo que hise fue meter la manguera del burbujador al multiple de admicion.

lo que creo fue una mala idea por que aveces por meter carbuclean dentro del cuerpo de aceleracion aveces genera pequeñas explociones , olvide ese detalle, meti la manguera hise una que otra aceleracion

y que estallo , el burbujador se hizo pedazos , me cayo sosa caliente en la cara, no me paso nada pero vi que era peligroso.

la celda humeda habia estallado por lo mismo pero aqui la celda humeda lo que estallo fue el contenedor con todo y burbujeador


----------



## yoelmicro (Nov 7, 2015)

Jejeje…
  Comparto sus experiencias, explosiones en la cara, burbujeador, etc.…
  Trilo Byte, no hay misterio.
  La señal de (AM) es solo para generar ondas de presión (Fonones) dentro de la cavidad que forma la celda (Helmholtz) con el medio de propagación (H2O).
  Nuestro amigo Lemur aplico ultrasonido, un método sencillo y complicado a su vez.
  Digo complicado por el simple hecho de sumar el transductor dentro del sistema y simple por el mero hecho de la idea formulada en si misma.
  Cuando hacemos vibrar el medio de alguna forma, aumentaremos la superficie en contacto con el agua, dado que las burbujas adheridas a los electrodos se desprenden mas rápido, mientras esta forma de energía es sumada al sistema.
  Hay que tener en cuenta el momento magnético también, cuando aplicamos energía por primera vez al sistema, veremos un aumento en la corriente que aportamos, esto es debido al ciclo de (RMN) de la molécula, esto provoca un giro protónico del cual podemos hacer uso, pues generara colisiones.
  Si vemos desde el punto químico lo que sucede en dicho fluido, podemos aprovecharnos electrónicamente, esto no es fácil de lograr.
  Un 100% hidrólisis nos representa un 25% de más debido a la energía libre de Gibbs.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 7, 2015)

si vi lo que hisieron en el tema aquel la verdad se me hiso algo decepcionante por que a mi parecer buscaba algo mas cientifico, que algo amateur y empirico.

¿por que?

lei lo de stan meyer , y vi que tenia una celda de tubos reosnantes, una señal de AM que no dice por que la portadora es diente de sierra ¿a que frecuencia?, ¿a que frecuencia resonan los tubos?.
¿por que un inyector monopunto?.

yo conoci un coche a hidrogeno en el CINVESTAV www.cinvestav.mx.

yo trabaje en el laboratorio de fisica del cinvestav y estaba acostumbrado a hacer calculos y mediciones reales.

el coche de hidrogeno funcionaba exactamente alrevez al que todos queremos, este usaba hidrogeno y lo convertia a electricidad para hacer trabajar un motor de corriente directa.

me dijo el que lo construyo que el hidrogeno separado de una Celda HHO no puede ser comprimido, por que el gas contiene hidrogeno y oxigeno, por que al ser quimicamente reactivos tiende a estallar sin necesidad de flama.

por eso me estallo en la cara, y me dejo sordo unos 15 minutos. jaja

lo de el piezo electrico del rey julien si lo lei pero se me hiso amateur.

por que en el proseso de electrolisis dentro de la celda hay un cambio fuerte de electrones por eso hay corrocion, yo me imagino que si le sumergimos un transductor este se corroera en cuestion de horas.


----------



## yoelmicro (Nov 13, 2015)

Lo que nuestro amigo Lemur realizo es genial, solo veía el inconveniente del sistema en si, fijación, oxidación, otra etapa de potencia, etc… 
  Por eso comente en otro post que es posible lograr el mismo efecto utilizando la misma celda, hay varios métodos. 
  Un ejemplo sencillo es el de Stan Meyer, (Beep----Beep), es la onda de la que hablas, una triangular de baja frecuencia de comportamiento exponencial.
Esta no es la frecuencia de resonancia eléctrica, es la frecuencia de resonancia mecánica que forma la celda y el agua, (Calculo de masa en función de la curva eléctrica).
  Lo de utilizar el hidrogeno en una pila eléctrica es normal, es el mejor método desde el punto de eficiencia energética.
Esto es debido a que los motores de ciclo Otto o Miller poseen grandes pérdidas en contraste con un motor eléctrico,
la suma en pérdidas energéticas entre generar electricidad mas par-motor es menor que la que representa aplicarlo directamente a un motor de combustión interna.
  Con respecto a almacenar bajo presión HHO es posible según el tipo de gas que obtengas, claro esta que será ha baja presión.
  El tema de degradación de los electrodos en una celda electrolítica lo influencia notablemente no superar la transferencia de masa, por eso es que para electrolisis en DC se suele aplicar un máximo de 250mA/Cm^2 en contraste con pulsada que puede ser 1000 veces o 250A/Cm^2, y si!, creo que un transductor sumergido en el agua dura muy poco, eso lo doy por echo!


----------

